# Use financed vehicle for Uber



## Andrey C. (Jan 6, 2015)

I went to Toyota dealership yesterday and they said if I want to buy a car to work for Uber, it will be a special 3 year loan with big down payment. They say if I take regular loan, I will not be able to drive for Uber. Is this true, or they just try to get me a bad loan? Does anyone drive for Uber with financed car?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Big mistake was mentioning Uber in the first place...

Toyota partnered with Uber as a finance partner and they are well aware of what it is. Should have told them you just needed a new car if your credit is in good shape.

I have a loan on a Toyota at 0% interest from Toyota.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Never mention Uber.

Will .58 per mile pay for you and a new car?

Low rates are coming to your city!


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Use this forum and try to find someone that has a similar situation like you. Talk to them and see if you still want to go with a brand new car. Find someone in your market/ area as different markets are completely different beasts.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Go to another dealership and as advised, do not mention uber. 

No need to go new to beat up a car driving on Uber. Find a quality car a couple years old and save yourself from the worst of depreciation.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Never mention Uber.
> 
> Will .58 per mile pay for you and a new car?
> 
> Low rates are coming to your city!


And they keep coming.
To all the newbies, do not buy a new car!
Do not get into any major debt, there is simply very little profit with Uber (if any)
and rates keep falling.
In just 1 year rates went from $2.25 down to $1.95 down to $1.47 down to $1.20
and now they start to go down to $0.73 (Nashville)
Who knows where things will be in 1 year.
Do not get into debt.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

They don't care at toyota.
California only:
When I bought a new prius for taxi replacement I told them that I wanted commercial registration and plates.

That's what they mean when talking about different loan.

They still aprived a loan, but took a $2K down payment with American Express card.

If you don't need commercial plates in your state, then don't tell them about Uber


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

This stinking company Uber told me on Craigslist I could make 60K or more and now I find out that in Nashville you only get 73 cents a mile and Uberbs can lower your rate anytime but also that you the UBER x driver is a damn customer of Uber? BS!


----------

